# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  So Now What?

## 3dman

So they have raised over $225k already!  That's over 20 times their goal with plenty of time remaining.  Qill QU-BD offer any type of bonus, or anything like that?  Amazing that they were only seeking $9k and may manage to get half a million.

----------


## HiLuckyB

They added some Stretch Goals. At $250,000 Laser Cut Carrying Case / Spool Holder - Take Your Printer on the Road In Style and Completely Protected w/ Integrated Filament Spool Holder

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/qu-bd/qu-bd-one-up-open-source-production-ready-3d-print/posts/639159

----------

